# AndroidStudio3 Einstellungen



## Java xyrse123 (15. Apr 2018)

Hallo,
Mein Emulator stürzt jetzt immer mit dem Fehlercode   Emulator: Process finished with exit code -1073741819 (0xC0000005) ab. Ich habe gegoogelt und und anscheinend bedeutet es, dass nicht genug Ram verfügbar ist. Dann habe ich Haxm deinstalliert und mit 1,6 GB Ram neuinstalliert, aber ich bekomme immer noch die selbe Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Robat (15. Apr 2018)

Nicht direkt eine Antwort auf deine Frage .. aber ich halt nicht so viel von den AndroidStudio-Emulatoren. 
Ich hab immer bessere Erfahrung mit externen Emulatoren (Genymotion bspw) gemacht. Die kann man ohne Probleme in AndroidStudio einbinden und laufen mEn flüssiger und zuverlässiger.


----------



## Javinner (15. Apr 2018)

Java xyrse123 hat gesagt.:


> ...Dann habe ich Haxm deinstalliert und mit 1,6 GB Ram neuinstalliert, aber ich bekomme immer noch die selbe Fehlermeldung.


Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass dringend empfohlen wird, Haxm mit Standarteinstellungen zu installieren, sprich automatische Zuteilung.


----------



## Java xyrse123 (15. Apr 2018)

@Javinner Vorher war er ja auf StandartEinstellung mit 1GB Ram und es hat nicht funktioniert.
@Robat Habe jetzt alles installiert, sehe auch das Icon von Genymotion Device Manager im AndroidStudio und kann ihn starten. Aber wie bekomme ich die App dadrin gestartet?

Edit: Jetzt funktioniert es mit dem Emulator, aber AndroidStudio erkennt mein Handy nicht mehr. Ich habe Usb-Debbugging aktiviert und auf dem PC den Adb Treiber, bevor ich AndroidStudio vor ein paar Tagen  neuinstalliert habe hat es funktioniert. Muss ich in AndroidStudio noch was einstellen, damit mein Handy erkannt wird?


----------



## Javinner (15. Apr 2018)

@Java xyrse123
Hast du eventuell AS auf 3.1.1 aktualisiert? Welches Smartphone hast du? Samsung zum Beispiel bietet da eigene Treiber an und bis zum Dato hat es immer funktioniert.


----------



## Java xyrse123 (15. Apr 2018)

Auf jedenfall  habe ich AndroidStudio 3, welche Version weiß ich nicht. Vorher hatte ich AndroidStudio 2.x und da hat  es Problemlos geklappt auch ohne Treiber auf dem Handy und nur mit dem adb  Treiber auf dem PC.


Javinner hat gesagt.:


> @Java xyrse123
> Welches Smartphone hast du?


Ein Smartphone von TP-LINK


----------



## Java xyrse123 (15. Apr 2018)

Ok, jetzt funktioniert alles nachdem ich den adb Treiber nochmal neuinstalliert habe und AndroidStudio neugestartet habe.
@Robat Danke für den Tipp mit dem Genymotion, der Emulator läuft echt viel flüssiger und gefühlt doppelt so schnell wie die Standart Emulatoren von Android. Der einizige Nachteil ist nur das man sich nochmal wo regestrieren muss.


----------



## Robat (15. Apr 2018)

Aber auch da gibt es sicherlich noch andere Alternativen, wenn man das nicht mag.
Spontan würde mir da BlueStacks einfallen .. wobei ich nicht weiß, ob man sich dort auch registrieren muss.


----------

